# Carl Davis - The Glenlivet Fireworks Music



## Vivaldi21 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi There,

Im new to this forum, but was wondering, if anyone can help me.

Im trying to locate the cd format of the classics for pleasure album
"carl davis conducts his Glenlivet Fireworks Music" or even on mp3

Does anyone know where i may be able to get a copy of this?

There is a cd for sale on amazon.com but its very expensive 

Thanks for your help


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

ArkivMusic is a pretty good place to find out of print CDs (assuming it is). After doing a search for Carl Davis as conductor, I found these CDs...not sure if any of them have what you're looking for, though.


----------



## Vivaldi21 (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for your help Eric683, seems this little gem is extremely hard to find!!

I used to have the actual album released in 1988, i even contacted the Scottish Chamber Orchestra direct as it is performed by them, and they cant even help me!

Such a wonderful piece of music, performed at the 1987 Fireworks concert held at the end of the Edinburgh Festival, the piece was commisioned for that particular concert and is very very Tchaikovskian infulenced and is a set of variations based on a scottish folk tune - excellent


----------

